# RB25DET NEO in s14a



## Rileymax (Sep 24, 2017)

Okay so I understand this has most likely been covered plenty of times before but humour me, this is my first project and I'm gonna need all the help I can get

So, I have an 97 S14A shell and I'm planning on putting an RB25DET NEO in
Firstly, as I understand, I'll need

Engine
Turbo
Gearbox
Driveshaft
Diff
Exhaust
Loom
Ecu
Crossmember
Engine Mounts

Engine work will be done at a shop local to me but I'll be stripping it back myself beforehand so are there any common issues I should be looking out for when stripping it down? It'll pretty much be getting the works when it goes in so I'm not too worried about small issues 

What gearbox should I be looking at? I want something strong but I'd preferably rather not have to bash the tunnel out to get it in 

Is the driveshaft a hardy spicer job and if so, is it best to get one out of a 33 or 34? 

The car is going to be an every other week street/occasional track car, what am I looking at in the way of a diff? 

As I said I understand this has all probably been covered before but I'd appreciate the help






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

